# Benifits to Live Brine Shrimp over Frozen?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking to begin to feed my Angels a strong healthy diet, are there benefits to hatching my own brine shrimp?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that live food is much more nutritional than frozen.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel differently about frozen foods as they can be fresher than "fresh". Let's take brine shrimp, as an example. They are flash frozen and as long as they stay frozen from point A to B they are just as viable nutrition wise as fresh, maybe more so. We have no idea how long the live brine shrimp we are purchasing has been sitting around. JMO. I've been using a new product lately that all my fish LOVE. It's called Super Shrimp. It's brine shrimp that has been enriched with Omega 3 fatty acids, vitamins & amino acids. 

What's involved with a brine shrimp hatchery? (as if I needed one more thing in my life to tend to...)


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> I feel differently about frozen foods as they can be fresher than "fresh". Let's take brine shrimp, as an example. They are flash frozen and as long as they stay frozen from point A to B they are just as viable nutrition wise as fresh, maybe more so. We have no idea how long the live brine shrimp we are purchasing has been sitting around. JMO. I've been using a new product lately that all my fish LOVE. It's called Super Shrimp. It's brine shrimp that has been enriched with Omega 3 fatty acids, vitamins & amino acids.
> 
> What's involved with a brine shrimp hatchery? (as if I needed one more thing in my life to tend to...)


Would you consider freeze dried different from frozen? Sorry...I typed the title wrong I assume as I have "freeze dried". I understand what your saying, so..."Super Shrimp", I'll remember that, thanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

According to what I've read there is no difference in nutritional value when it comes to freeze dried versus frozen. My fish prefer frozen so that's what I feed, in addition to Hikari wafers, New Life sinking pellets & fresh veggies. They will barely touch freeze dried, plus you have rehydrate freeze dried food before you feed. For some reason I'd rather thaw their food than rehydrate it.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> According to what I've read there is no difference in nutritional value when it comes to freeze dried versus frozen. My fish prefer frozen so that's what I feed, in addition to Hikari wafers, New Life sinking pellets & fresh veggies. They will barely touch freeze dried, plus you have rehydrate freeze dried food before you feed. For some reason I'd rather thaw their food than rehydrate it.


lol, woops...I don't "re-hydrate" ~.~ how do I do that?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Just let it soak in some water from the tank for about 15 minutes.

Also, hatching your own brine shrimp isn't really a viable source of food for adult fish. You can't really grow the shrimp to adult size. Brine shrimp hatcheries are designed for hatching your own baby brine shrimp that make a great food for fry. I'd say you're much better off buying frozen.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

ok, thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought freezing took out some of the nutrients. Oh, well, what do I know? lol Its good to know that frozen is just as nutritious as live food. I've never fed my fish live food. I think its gross!


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I thought freezing took out some of the nutrients. Oh, well, what do I know? lol Its good to know that frozen is just as nutritious as live food. I've never fed my fish live food. I think its gross!


so why not feed fry frozen brine shrimp?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would rather feed frozen than live.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sj45 said:


> so why not feed fry frozen brine shrimp?


Well, regular frozen brine shrimp are pretty big, so tiny fry can't eat them. They do make frozen baby brine shrimp, but some fry really need live foods because they only know that it's edible because it swims around. Same reason some adult fish will only eat live foods.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> Well, regular frozen brine shrimp are pretty big, so tiny fry can't eat them. They do make frozen baby brine shrimp, but some fry really need live foods because they only know that it's edible because it swims around. Same reason some adult fish will only eat live foods.


fair enough, good explanation, thanks.


----------

